# Opinions on this 68 GTO



## Jlbutler2879 (12 mo ago)

My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?






Pontiac GTO For Sale | Gateway Classic Cars


Pontiac GTO For Sale




www.gatewayclassiccars.com


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

wow..... - well? where to start...... It IS a real 68 GTO according to the VIN. My first impression is lipstick on a pig for $47k. The contrasting black and white on interior etc is totally wrong, the gold accents are pretty 70's midwest ghetto. Suspension clearly not done, motor not done, exhaust is old, wiring likely suspect. I've had my 68 GTO conv for 22 yrs.- this one needs a ton of work to even come close to what I've replaced. However, it's red and flashy and probably a gas to drive. Know that if he purchases, it is 100% NOT restored in any way, shape or form and it is a 53 yo car. All of the components in these vehicles need to be replaced to be safe, reliable and work well. Rubber wears out, wired get brittle, bearings get dry. Plan to sink another $20k into it to make it truly roadworthy. they only made 9k conv 68 GTOs though so they are not easy to find anymore. Good Luck!
P.S. The dipsh*ts who wrote the description? "all while enjoying that that sweet mopar sound that is singing out the dual rear flowing exhaust pipes." I mean On that quote ALONE I would not buy this car. Sweet Jesus. Morons. Mopar.... jackasses.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Sloppy, sloppy sloppy. Awful black and white interior. 2 barrel air cleaner, chopped up fan shroud, headlight covers should match the grill, lower pan not painted, parking lights not mounted correctly. Bottom of engine looks to be leaking oil. Run away from this one


----------



## Jlbutler2879 (12 mo ago)

gtojoe68 said:


> P.S. The dipsh*ts who wrote the description? "all while enjoying that that sweet mopar sound that is singing out the dual rear flowing exhaust pipes." I mean On that quote ALONE I would not buy this car. Sweet Jesus. Morons. Mopar.... jackasses.


Funny you mentioned the description. I told my wife that I would not buy it based on how cheesy it was, LoL.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

no no no no no .................................................... no
beautifull top and paint .... but thats where it goes down from there ..

I counted 25 fouls before i got to the old ford suspension pictures...

stay away ....


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow! There are so many things wrong here it's not even funny, except that it is. As others mentioned, not all the underneath pictures are of this car (I counted at least three different cars but maybe missed one). If this car was around 30K, it may be worth the gamble if it's solid. And based on the poor build, that would be a really strong if. To me, it screams that it was just slapped together. Unpainted body parts, over spray in the wheel wells, unfinished interior pieces, trim from a different year car (6.5L is a 389 not a 400), and all the other reasons folks have already mentioned here throw some pretty big red flags. The reason some of the interior parts are black it that is how all the after market stuff is molded. Whoever did this build, ordered parts, took them out of the boxes, and installed. Things like the arm rests etc should have been painted to match the interior. Unfortunately, car values have gone crazy lately, and the classics have shot up in price. Great if you're selling and terrible if you're buying. This seems to be where the market is right now.

I give this recommendation all the time, but will share it again. If this is at the upper end of your budget, you may want to consider looking at a GTO tribute/clone or a LeMans/Tempest. Both can be had for way less than a real GTO and will probably leave spare change in your pocket. Most folks will not know the difference anyway, or care. Also, if you plan on actually driving the car, you will do less damage to the value of the lower tier cars and they get just as much attention. I can't put gas in my LeMans without someone asking about it.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I agree with the guys... This is the "Barn Find Way". No one... NO ONE! Puts new paint, decals, chrome, carpet, and interior on a car, and then doesnt spend $12 for a coil, unless they're trying to flip the car.

In life, people either take care of things or they don't... any legitimate owner, who took such meticulous care of the exterior, wouldve given equal care... in fact in all cases, MORE CARE to the drive train. People often let the body and interior go, but they always keep the car running... Car flippers ALWAYS do the opposite.

This is like washing your pants, but not your underwear.

That being said, it's the price which is screwing it up. The car might not be so bad, but it's simply not worth what theyre selling it for, in that condition.

Unfortunately, classic GTO pricing is way up right now, and better than 85% of what's for sale is at used car dealers, which you should avoid. They sell cars for more because they have financing available.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

350 HP to the rear tires??? this is likely due to the description writer being uneducated or a swindle. I'm betting on uneducated since it has that Mopar sound too. lol. 350 HP at the flywheel is more like it. Either way, were dealing with a flip-n-sale-dance. It's highly likely that they are trying to make 10-15 grand, maybe more if they stole the car for a ridiculously low starting purchase.

I suggest you look for a privately owned car that has had more care put into the restoration, even if it's not completed yet. On the flip side, if your father has more money than patience...I'd expect to spend another 15 to 25 grand on finishing the projects and that's if he does the work himself. You can nearly double that if you pay a shop to finish it for you. OR, expect more repairs than the weekend cruiser would tolerate. The drive train looks mostly untouched...could be all original wear.

Keep in mind that you have come to a forum full of enthusiast and, as you can tell, we are a rather picky Pontiac group. It's a nice looking car, but none of us would have left the underside in such condition. They have cut all the corners they could to manage a nice looking car on the sale lot. To their credit, they did supply enough photos for us to pick the snot out of it!


----------



## Jlbutler2879 (12 mo ago)

I appreciate everyones feedback. We will continue the search. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to look for available cars?


----------



## UniqueRustorations (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes. Bring a Trailer. GTO
You can setup notifications right to your email. 

I have nothing to do with them FYI. 

Goodluck, Randy


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

UniqueRustorations said:


> Yes. Bring a Trailer. GTO
> You can setup notifications right to your email.
> 
> I have nothing to do with them FYI.
> ...


A lot to take in, that mopar sound from the exhaust is classic 😆 the black seatbacks and armrests must be so they match the black top, or maybe so they contrast w/the white interior, wouldn’t worry too much about the fender emblems as they never changed from 64-68 
I like when it’s driving away and the right side mopar exhaust pipe is sagging pretty bad 😎


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

UPDATE: more info at bottom

At first, I was hesitant to post my thoughts, not being an expert and wanting to compare the best of my knowledge to reality...

As my folks owned a 69 Judge in my recollection, and my father owned a '69 GTO prior, I am perhaps a slight bit more familiar with what makes a '69 different from a '68 in that regard, than any kind of expert on a '68, or these cars in general. However, several things about this jumped out at me, some of which I found to actually be possibly correct for a '68 as it might have been delivered new.

The grille shells and quarter panel lettering (I knew about the quarter panel trim light difference from '68 to '69) were what really stuck out like a sore thumb to me. Though a little research shows that 1968 models could be had this way, it doesn't appear it was necessarily the standard, as I've seen plenty of images of '68 with a few variations on the grille shell, some also without the quarter panel lettering. So it begs the question of what is actually correct, something I can't answer as I can't really attest to what is factory correct, not even having been a gleam in my father's eye when these cars were built.

But even without such firsthand knowledge or reading the obvious flubs in the ad description, to a veritable youngster at the tender age of 46, something about this car doesn't look or feel right, legitimate or not. I wouldn't necessarily run from it if winning concours shows on originality and period correctness are not in your plans, or if you want a nice cruiser, but I certainly wouldn't pay $47,000 for it either. $30,000 at the most, and that would be with documentation of it being an original, numbers matching car. Just my $0.02, I'm hardly the expert here.

Something most might not know is that the occasional classic pops up on CoPart that is neither a salvage auction, or even damaged. The occasional finance repo or legitimate sale of a perfectly good car pops up on there as well. The only BS about CoPart is that often, it is necessary to use a broker if you are not a well-established member, and these brokers, of course, want their cut for using their status to help you.

Just as an example, I ran a search for current listings for 1964-1972 Pontiac. I'm not sure this link will reflect new additions at a later time, but it at least gives you an idea of what can be found with an alternative method. The '67 flood car listing from the time this search was run (1/21/2022) is a real shame, but I wonder how much it would really cost to restore if doing the work yourself... it has a lot more potential for restoration than the '69 fire victim GTO. Just a thought.

Be aware that not all classics that go through CoPart are project or parts material like this, some are actually decent drivers, they just might not be Mecum's or Barrett-Jackson material, as evidenced by the '69 run-and-drive LeMans currently at $3,600 as of this writing, 10:45 am 1/21/2022. The upcoming '66 Tempest ragtop also shows serious potential, though it needs a lot of body work.

As the more traditionally-recognized and desirable Pontiac V8s date back to at least 1959 and ran through 1979, for projects where period-correct or running/driving are more crucial than factory-correct, you can also modify the search in that link, or run your own with a broader year range to possibly snag a cheap mechanical donor from less desirable years or models (the upcoming '72 Grand Prix appears gently driven and well cared-for apart from its rear-end damage and a great donor candidate, for example).


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Auto Trader Classic is great... Just try to avoid dealerships. They buy cars for $15k, put $5k worth of camouflage on them and then try to sell them for $50k.

Facebook marketplace has many, too... but the cars still have to be scrutinized. 

Please post your location and what years and options your dad is interested in, then we can attempt to help


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Auto Trader Classic is great... Just try to avoid dealerships. They buy cars for $15k, put $5k worth of camouflage on them and then try to sell them for $50k.
> 
> Facebook marketplace has many, too... but the cars still have to be scrutinized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Hit the wrong button! Try carsonline.com


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

66COUPE said:


> A lot to take in, that mopar sound from the exhaust is classic 😆 the black seatbacks and armrests must be so they match the black top, or maybe so they contrast w/the white interior, wouldn’t worry too much about the fender emblems as they never changed from 64-68
> I like when it’s driving away and the right side mopar exhaust pipe is sagging pretty bad 😎


So the 1968 had 6.5 liters on the side?


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I am basically a rookie compared to all of you, but, how many photos of the undercarriage are of different cars? I like the way the exhaust tips are round in some pics, and oval (like a 70 Chevelle) in another! And, that Mopus (Mopar) sound garbage is offensive!! I would certainly pass on this one, especially at that price!!


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

Jared said:


> So the 1968 had 6.5 liters on the side?










this is what the fender emblem up to 68 would look like, 69 had a metal GTO emblem with white insert on the letters and I think from 70 on had a sticker


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Jared said:


> So the 1968 had 6.5 liters on the side?


Yep, so did 67 but lower on the thick chrome moulding, and that was the first year they bumped em out to 400, they must have had a boatload of those 6.5 emblems so just used em up.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Aren't there 61.1 cubic inches per litre?? 61.1 x 6.5 = 397.15....Shouldn't 389 be ~ 6.4?


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> Yep, so did 67 but lower on the thick chrome moulding, and that was the first year they bumped em out to 400, they must have had a boatload of those 6.5 emblems so just used em up.


And just a dumb bit of trivia, if you go to whatever parts store you pick, tell them you have a 389 , the computer shows your motor as 6.4 litre , as the conversion for 389 is actually 6.3581 litre , too many numbers for those awesome emblems 😎


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> And just a dumb bit of trivia, if you go to whatever parts store you pick, tell them you have a 389 , the computer shows your motor as 6.4 litre , as the conversion for 389 is actually 6.3581 litre , too many numbers for those awesome emblems 😎


Ahhh., the mid 60’s cars were awesome, math not so much 😎


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> I appreciate everyones feedback. We will continue the search. Does anyone have any recommendations on where to look for available cars?


Passenger door has a nice dent in it as well.

Stay away from these type of "middle men" sellers. The have no investment in the car and are simply marketing the owners car. They put them is a big warehouse building that is open to the public so you can view the cars. I have been in one if Florida and looked through the cars. Some were hacks for the prices asked, but others were indeed a good deal for the price - I cam real close to buying, I think a 1987 Corvette, and I don't really care for Corvettes, but this one was low mileage and very clean for 14K. If it had a 4-speed, I would have had to buy it. 

So they do have many good cars, BUT, you want to view them in person and not go by the marketing video, photos, or their description. That may get you in the door, but you want to see the car in person and climb all over it.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

True, and I didn't see mine in person or else I probably wouldn't have bought it but it actually worked out better because I got 5k back on the car for their false advertising and then I didn't mind changing things that were bad to what I wanted. And they were things I could fix except the paint which was the only decent thing of the car but that's showing wear and tear now.


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Passenger door has a nice dent in it as well.
> 
> Stay away from these type of "middle men" sellers. The have no investment in the car and are simply marketing the owners car. They put them is a big warehouse building that is open to the public so you can view the cars. I have been in one if Florida and looked through the cars. Some were hacks for the prices asked, but others were indeed a good deal for the price - I cam real close to buying, I think a 1987 Corvette, and I don't really care for Corvettes, but this one was low mileage and very clean for 14K. If it had a 4-speed, I would have had to buy it.


Very good advice IMO. As to the Corvette, you honestly didn't want a garden variety manual C4 of that vintage, the C4 generation transmission options put you between the devil and the deep blue sea unless you spent serious money on the Callaway SledgeHammer or Twin Turbo.

Reason being that unless it was a ZR-1 thing, most, if not all standard-issue manual-trans C4s got the afflicted Doug Nash 4+3 overdrives that everyone seemed to hate, unless you settled for the 700-R4 automatic, which also had occasional issues even in the heavier-duty Corvette versions. The SledgeHammer and Twin Turbo actually offered honest-to-God good old 4-speeds, as you mention (likely held-over M21s), because a twin-turbo'd L98 would simply make mincemeat out of anything less.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

jsgoatman said:


> Aren't there 61.1 cubic inches per litre?? 61.1 x 6.5 = 397.15....Shouldn't 389 be ~ 6.4?


Because math. Funny thing is the epic 5.0 Ford used in the Mustangs was actually a 4.9L. Same reason.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Jared said:


> Because math. Funny thing is the epic 5.0 Ford used in the Mustangs was actually a 4.9L. Same reason.


Rounding up, bigger = better


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

This emblem was all I needed to see to know this is a 50/50 car, decent at 50 feet and driving by at 50 MPH. I have no doubt that there's a horror show lurking under that Earl Maaco paint.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

CoveKid19 said:


> This emblem was all I needed to see to know this is a 50/50 car, decent at 50 feet and driving by at 50 MPH. I have no doubt that there's a horror show lurking under that Earl Maaco paint.
> 
> View attachment 150365


Omg your right, I didn’t look that closely at that horrible emblem! Here’s a real one


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac advertising has always pushed a European slant so it isn't surprising for a pair of new high performance cars, (GTO / 2+2) named after Italian legend Ferrari, would use litre for engine size (GTO) or emphasize a touring coupe (2+2), which was a stretch for a full size car.
Ford followed suite in '66 with the 7 Litre, a special high performance Galaxie with a 428.
Back in 1963 Americans could care less and had little knowledge of the Metric system. Foreign cars had engines advertised in cc's since that number was bigger than litres. Most assumed that 6.5 litre was 389 cubic inches. Pontiac would carry the litre designation through with the overhead cam six and second generation Trans Ams


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I have to say I got very lucky on ebay buying a car.... lucky indeed and I went with my gut. I bought it from the neighbor of the original owner. Buy from an owner, never a dealer.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

I got extremely lucky when buying my car. One of my best friends was a VP of the Classic Car Club of America back then, a judge at some car shows, an owner of 23 cars, and owner of an auto repair shop for almost 40 years!! He went with me to look at 7 cars, and would never even ask for the keys! I told him at that point that I didn't think he really want me to buy a car. He said, "yes I do, but I want to make sure it is the right car. Some have them have been painted, including the engine compartment to make them good for sale. They won't look like that in a year or two" A few weeks later, I found a "Goat" fairly close to my house. I looked at it and it looked pretty good. I gave the guy $100.00 to hold it 1 day so my friend could look at it. When he looked, he asked for the keys! We took it for a ride, and he said " you can buy this one, but not at that price" . We negotiated, and bought it at the price my friend suggested. It needed a little top end work, and some attention to detail and finish. When I had the engine pulled, and cleaned up the engine bay, we found that, not only was it a real 67 (my friend knew this when negotiating), it was a matching numbers car! I knew nothing about matching numbers at that time! I have now had it for 23 years, with no major problems! Great to buy from private, and with the help of a knowledgeable friend!! (Sorry for the long post!!)


----------



## Winged (Oct 26, 2015)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my personal opinion is, I’d never buy a gateway car. I tried. Bought a plane ticket, went to Indianapolis, rented a car. 69 Impala I went to se was junk. Owner had receipts for 30k put in to the car. What gateway neglected to tell
Me was the body had more waves then the ocean. The trim was put on with a hammer (or so it looked). I didn’t even try it out. Saw a 70 nova. Oil under it. Still took it out. Ran like crap. Then went to a 70 (I think) cutlass. Nice paint job, smoked a little from the exhaust. It had a ground up restoration done. Any receipts? Nope. I flew back home. 
Keep in mind (unless they’ve changed) all their cars are consignments. They ha e no idea on history unless the owner has receipts and proof.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 1st question would be to look at the PHS documentation, that will tell you everything you need to know. like how much of the car is original, matching numbers, colors & so on.


----------



## wiseguyups (Jul 28, 2018)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go back and forth about selling mine. It's a non number matching 68 GTO. Older restoration (I'm thinking '90's) 400 CI, Super T 4 speed, 3:73 posi rear, runs and drives good. $26K


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

wiseguyups said:


> I go back and forth about selling mine. It's a non number matching 68 GTO. Older restoration (I'm thinking '90's) 400 CI, Super T 4 speed, 3:73 posi rear, runs and drives good. $26K


If you're serious, post some pictures and location. Someone on here may be interested in that sort of combo. Could be a nice blank slate for a performance build since it's not matching already.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

gtomike455 said:


> my 1st question would be to look at the PHS documentation, that will tell you everything you need to know. like how much of the car is original, matching numbers, colors & so on.


I recently ordered the window sticker from phs and when it arrived last week they spelled Bakersfield Ca. wrong in both places. They are making me a corrected one but it shows that they can type whatever they want into the blank form and makes you wonder what other things could be added. ???


----------



## TL66GTO (Nov 22, 2021)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the other comments. I’d pass on this one. There’s a red 68 convertible for sale for less money at www.weiscomotorcars.com Check it out.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

66COUPE said:


> I recently ordered the window sticker from phs and when it arrived last week they spelled Bakersfield Ca. wrong in both places. They are making me a corrected one but it shows that they can type whatever they want into the blank form and makes you wonder what other things could be added. ???


That might explain why my car came with a rocket motor and was owned by Santa Claus.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

TL66GTO said:


> I agree with the other comments. I’d pass on this one. There’s a red 68 convertible for sale for less money at www.weiscomotorcars.com Check it out.


That car is likely a nice platform to start with, but it's still a "dealer flip". As insufficient as the pictures are, you can still tell that it has recently been rattle bombed.

I want to be clear that (IMO) dealer cars are not necessarily bad, and certainly not all of them. In fact, I'm SURE that many of these cars would be terrific platforms to build off or start with.

The problem with the dealerships isnt the condition of the car, or even all of the stuff that they hide. The problem is the price!!!! 

The dealers hide everything and then sell the car for the same money as a frame off resto... That is the issue at hand. That 68 at Weisco is probably a great car and one worth jumping on... however, it's also a $25,000 car which they're trying to pass off as a $42,000 car... and furthermore, a newly painted 68 convertible 4 speed car would be worth about $70,000, so it just really makes you wonder... Yes, I can understand why they over-priced, but Im scared to know why they under-priced it.

A private seller wouldve probably asked $32k for it and taken $25k, before it was painted. Hard to add the value of the paint when you have no idea whats under it... and like I said about the first car; who puts $25,000 into paint, body, and interior, and then leaves a rusted solid, $12 coil on the car?

I hope none of this scares people away from dealer cars, but at least arm yourself with the knowledge to make a deal. Sadly, theyre not likely to haggle, because some starry-eyed buyer will not see all of these details, and they'll finance that mess... only to find that the car immediately needs another $20k worth of stuff. So, at that point, just pay $50k for one that's already been done!


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Was a speaker in the floorboard factory for a 1968?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Two speakers with the Reverb, Rear Speaker, or stereo options. One in the dash, the other on the passenger side package shelf.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

TL66GTO said:


> I agree with the other comments. I’d pass on this one. There’s a red 68 convertible for sale for less money at www.weiscomotorcars.com Check it out.


I know a thing or two about '68 convertibles - and the one listed in the link looks like a pretty clean driver to me, is mostly there as far as the '68 one year only stuff like air cleaner (and still has the pre-heater). looks pretty unmolested - based on the interior patina san speaker hole in kick panels . If I'm reading the trim tag correctly - it was factory red (not resale red) but looks repainted; however, the trunk rubber looks original. The hidden headlights need some work - but might stay up with engine vacuum applied when driving. I noticed a little coolant leak. I noticed a missing bolt in the differential cover. You need PHS before purchasing any GTO. It looks like #3 and is priced like that.


----------



## 68gto83harley (Aug 11, 2019)

Jared said:


> If you're serious, post some pictures and location. Someone on here may be interested in that sort of combo. Could be a nice blank slate for a performance build since it's not matching already.


Like I said I go back and forth. I retired 1 year ago so I may do more with it. I'm a motorcycle guy and I bought it a few years ago for when I couldn't ride anymore. But I haven't slowed down yet on the bike.
I wouldn't post pictures until I was sure.

This is a different name i forgot i had an account with the other name


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

My two cents…or 3 now with inflation. Pass on this. Too much Frankenstein as stated earlier. Even if you got a100% original, all of the original mechanical parts would need replacement. For this kind of money, it should be clean. After 22 yrs owning my 68, all of it’s been replaced for safety and performance sake. And no one paints their GD rear sway bar like that. It’s not 1978. Bench seat and column shift? If you’re Going that route get a GS 455 Buick.


----------



## PRL (6 mo ago)

Jlbutler2879 said:


> My father is looking at buying a 1968 GTO. He sent me this one and asked if I could get some opinions on it. Unfortunately I do not know anything about them so I was hoping I could get some opinions from you folks. I just don’t want him to get a bad deal. Anything specific we should ask the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have. 68 GTO, 400, automatic, PS, AC, power disc brakes front, 91,000 original miles, all matching numbers and all newly rebuilt. I have the original paperwork, even the GM build sheet and a book showing every dollar spent on the car through two owners, I am the third. Only up date is power 2005 GTO bucket seats and different wheels. $39,000.00


----------

